# coughing and sneezing



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Cooper (2 year old standard) started coughing (more like a hacking type cough) Sunday. I took him to the vet on Monday to see what was going on with him. He had a fever and throat was inflamed. Vet asked me if he was sneezing and I said no because at that point he wasn't. I told the vet that we had just started taking Cooper and Alfie to a dog park this past week. He didn't think it was kennel cough and said he had pharyngitis and gave me antibiotics. 

He isn't coughing/hacking anymore but is now sneezing a lot. Also, I noticed last night while we were sleeping, Alfie (toy) coughed a bit, but have not noticed him coughing at all today. I called the vet this morning since he told me if Alfie started to cough, to call to get antibiotics for him. I left a message with the receptionist since the vet was away until this afternoon (she said she'd call me this afternoon) and also mentioned the sneezing he's doing.

Anyone have any idea what's going on...could this just be a cold?

btw...appetite seems normal...was very tired on Sunday but almost back to normal now with no fever.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

No idea but will be very interested to see what others say! Do dogs get colds like us??

Glad Cooper is on the mend and hope Alfie gets well soon!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

My bet is on kennel cough for sure. That's what mine did.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

What was done for their kennel cough?


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

His sneezing has me a bit worried.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm thinking kennel cough too. It's caused by a mixture of factors and the vaccine is kind of like our flu vaccine - it covers for the most prevalent strains of year before/best guess but cannot cover for everything. Here in Illinois, there has been a lot of kennel cough this winter, even among vaccinated dogs - so clearly a different strain going around. It may have migrated up to Ontario too.

It's viral and there isn't really a drug they can have as like all viruses it must clear on its own. The vet should be alert though (if it is kennel cough) as the main danger is if it settles in the chest and causes pneumonia. Most healthy dogs recover on their own after 1-3 weeks, though.

P.S. Dogs do sneeze and it isn't always a sign of illness. It could be irritants in the air especially allergens. Many dogs experience seasonal allergies like humans do - although the main symptoms.signs are usually licking paws etc. However, sneezing happens! If I were you, I wouldn't let that concern me excessively. Sneezing might also be related to kennel cough (if he has it) although a hacking cough and a bit of sputum brought out is a more common sign.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Kennel cough is like the doggie version of a bad cold, as my Vet explained. My dog had a very deep croupy cough, like she was going to cough up a lung. She did cough up wads of mucus....yeesh. Vet gave her antibiotics to ward off pneumonia and had me give Robitussin cough syrup for the cough. I wound up wearing some of that as Rose didn't really enjoy taking it.:afraid:

Kennel cough sounds more horrible than it usually is. Let's hope your kids don't have that and that they feel better soon.

Viking Queen


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

There is an increase of KC going around in Alberta right now too.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for all of the replies, I appreciate it. Well, I'm glad he's got the antibiotics in case it is KC. Which makes me wonder how he got it..would more than likely be the dog park. I have never taken my dogs to a dog park before and now just being there for a week and he possibly has KC..
Cooper just loves running and playing with the other dogs..but now I'm not sure if I will take him back. Alfie doesn't like playing with Cooper, so maybe I will just have to go with my original idea and get another standard


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Ahaha! I see what you did there! MPS strikes again!

I hope Cooper feels better soon. I can understand your thinking that maybe it isn't worth it to go back to the dog park and I would certainly respect your decision if you decide not to. I looked at the risks for Dulcie, too and weighed it up against her joy in being there and I decided to continue to go. The first few weeks, she had a conjunctivitis and a bit of a tummy thing --- after that, nothing else. I don't know if it is that she got used to the various bugs going around, or developed some resistance or what - but she has been well ever since and has met probably hundreds of dogs. YMMV and definitely it might be more fun to have another standard!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I am so afraid to let my dogs around other dogs as here they do not make you furnish reports from the vets, for grooming, etc. So i do not let my dogs around strange dogs, only my personal friend dogs, and verify they have all there shots.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe it's kind of like when your child starts pre school/day care and brings home all kinds of germs/bugs. Maybe we'll keep with it...he really does enjoy running with the other dogs. Thanks again!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Did he have the kennel cough vaccine? Because sometimes the vaccine causes the disease. Anyhow, I would let that stop you from taking him, not like it is a fatal disease, and just like a kid, he will develop more immunity as he has exposure.
For me, the one and only time that I have had one get the disease was a week or two after she had the vaccine. Never gave it since, and knock wood, no problems - and you know Timi goes to multiple dog parks and classes every week. In fact after we had just been to one particular park a friend told me that there has been a huge outbreak of kennel cough at that park, but Timi was just fine!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

No, not recently...the only time he had that vaccine was when I first took him to be groomed...the groomer said he needed to have that vaccine. I groom him myself now.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

KellyL said:


> No, not recently...the only time he had that vaccine was when I first took him to be groomed...the groomer said he needed to have that vaccine. I groom him myself now.



Well don't stop him from having fun again just because he caught a cold once


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

exactly...that's what I'm thinking now. I was a bit worried about it and thought we'd have to stay away from the dog park. I thought KC was something very serious (although I know that it could lead to that in certain situations) and hated the thought of ending something he enjoys so much. We'll go back once he's feeling better and once the ground isn't so wet and muddy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

KellyL said:


> exactly...that's what I'm thinking now. I was a bit worried about it and thought we'd have to stay away from the dog park. I thought KC was something very serious (although I know that it could lead to that in certain situations) and hated the thought of ending something he enjoys so much. We'll go back once he's feeling better and once the ground isn't so wet and muddy.



I think it is only serious in the way a cold could lead to life threatening pneumonia in an elderly or impaired person.


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I think it is only serious in the way a cold could lead to life threatening pneumonia in an elderly or impaired person.



exactly


----------

